# Home Depot



## trebordollars

Anyone out there want to share what they would charge for sweeping a Home Depot assuming a 5 nights per week?


----------



## TLS

We have 3 guys from Poland sweep the floors at my supermarket. Probably $16-18/hr I would guess? Home Depot's are a bit bigger in size though, and only have concrete floors.

I would think there would be a better forum to ask this in though.


----------



## TLS

Sorry.....just realized you were asking about parking lot sweeping.

Never knew we had a "Sweeper" Section. 

Sorry.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

I cant help you but that was really funny :bluebounc


----------



## TLS

Reading back, it looks like I made a funny! 

But I was serious....I never knew we had a special section for parking lot sweeping guys.

I know the shopping center next to my house gets swept (sucked) by a vacuum truck every night around midnight. Those trucks are amazingly loud at that hour of the night.

The lot at my supermarket NEVER gets swept by a truck...they have a retired guy go around every day emptying trash cans and picking up litter.


----------



## mrplowdude

I heard around me they go for like $35 per sweep. Sound low but if you do them every night or even five nights a week it adds up. Plus you don't have to do a full sweep every night.


----------



## TLS

That sounds cheap to me  

The guy doing the one next door is there at least a half hour that I hear him. This would be the upper lot and side entrance, the rest of the lot I cant hear him. I'd say he's there at least an hour and a half a night. If he's not getting at least $100/hr I cant see how he makes money.


----------



## trebordollars

*Agreed*

I think $45 to $50 per sweep (assuming 5X/week) would be reasonable. My experience is that Home Depots are like grocery stores and make lots of trash including those darn plastic bags!


----------



## sweeper

*Home Depots*

Down in Atl. area we get $30 - $35 per nite. We also blow the front of the store around all curbs and sweep the back. Some are hard to work for and slow pay


----------



## TLS

WOW!!  

And these sweeper trucks cost how much? And how much does it cost you to dump?


----------



## Craftybigdog

I was asked to bid on a lot. My question would be what do you get per acre? That would help me. I want to put a sweeper on the front on my A300.


----------



## sweeper

I use Masco Sweepers cost $46000.00 new I dump at the Co. landfill free


----------



## mrplowdude

sweeper said:


> I use Masco Sweepers cost $46000.00 new I dump at the Co. landfill free


I was looking at those units. How do they do?


----------



## SNHSERV05

*sweeping,*

46,000. and free dumping, hmmmmmmmm, makes me wonder. what are the payment on 46,000. and for how long? $35.00. $40.-$50. a night, per lot, and you even blow the front of the store and around it..........omg sounds like someone is doing alot of wear n tear on a sweeper for no $$$$$$$$$$, but thats just me, I worked for a construction co in Mass and they had 2 sweepers ( Elgin ) those brooms and conveyors dont take that much abuse, if you wreck a tire on a curb, BOOM out goes more than 35-50 $$$$ for that one tire


----------



## trebordollars

*Hey Sweeper*

I am seriously considering purchasing a Masco on a Toyota Tundra and would love some feedback. We currently run Schwarze 347s and 348 and I want to give Masco's a try for a couple of different reasons.

Thanks in advance for the insight.

Trebor


----------



## TLS

You guys have about the same money in equipment as I do for plowing.

What are you guys grossing an hour? How many lots/night? How many can you do between dumps?

Maybe there is money in it, but the figures I'm seeing, it just doesn't look all that appealing.


----------



## murray83

local guy here charges about $150/hr but has a 3 hour call in minimum then add water useage and if labourer work is needed or if he needs to bring in his tandem to haul the sand/trash away but he also has a bad rep for paying his guys for 40 hours when they worked 60 or more....and not cleaning corners and doing whatever his mobile sweeper can get...maybe i have a new buisness venture to get into payup


----------



## sweeper

I have six masco sweepers four are Toyota T-100 and 2 are Toyota Tundrathey do a great job. I also said cost was 46000.00 new but there are alot of used ones out there. I set my prices so that each truck will make at else 75000.00 per truck after thing is pay for like payroll - ins. -fuel and so on.


----------



## mrplowdude

How is the support on them. There are no dealers around me so if something breaks you need good support. How the toyota hand it. It seems like a small truck.


----------



## murray83

been thinking of buying a sweeper at the city auction when it comes around again,or and older used one say a mobile... man $300 to sweep a lot once plus a little labour work,new home depot just opened here in an area thats just booming with big box stores if i had a sweeper i'd make a nice wage with the maintainace contracts, just scared i'd loose my shirt or have no contacts. also zero experience with this field doesn't help either lol

any ideas? i can count 6 large lots within less that a mile apart payup oh well someday soon maybe


----------



## TLS

sweeper said:


> I set my prices so that each truck will make at else 75000.00 per truck after thing is pay for like payroll - ins. -fuel and so on.


I need a little explanation of this figure.

This $75,000 is NET after all expenses such as: payroll, insurance, fuel, and truck payments.....FOR EACH TRUCK?

So your NETTING $450,000/year from these 6 sweeper trucks? All this from sweeping lots for $30-$35 a pop which includes hand blowing the front of the stores.

How many $30-$35 a pops can you do a night?

Times 6? or 7? nights a week.


----------



## ahrdscape

I'm all ears too!


----------



## sweeper

Each truck will do 10 to 12 lots per week. We run the trucks 7 nites per week. We also do sweeping for paving and const. co. during the day. $30 to $35 is low end price ( you asked what sweepers were getting for Home Depot remember ) All or most of our accounts are charge more for ie. one shopping center has 1 1/2 miles of sidewalks. So you can't base everything on $35 a lot


----------



## TLS

So, if you had to nail down an approximate hourly rate.....what would you say you charge?


----------



## hickslawns

I would say he is hitting $40-50/hour. 10 lots x $30/lot x 7 nights/week is $2100. Assuming 8 hour nights is 56 hours/week. That is $37.50/hour. So figure 6 of those hours in the actual lots after drivetime, maintenance, and fueling. Divide $2100 by 42 hours on the lots and you get $50/hour. It is possible he is netting $75k/truck but he has to have some lots over $30. He also needs minimal breakdowns, a good rotation of employees to keep overtime down, and must be efficient with scheduling. 52 weeks x $2100 is $109200 gross per year. Retain 30% profit and your net is $32760 per truck. Maybe he is thinking he is netting $75k per truck but means gross. I dont think you can net roughly 60% of your gross $109200/truck to net around $75k. I could be wrong. . . but I don't think I am.


----------

